# Space Marine Collectors Edition!



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

http://www.beastsofwar.com/warhammer-40k/space-marine-collector-edition/

Holy fuck! I wants it!


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sigh* Gonna have to preorder it like 5 times


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Rathios1337 said:


> Sigh* Gonna have to preorder it like 5 times


Same here. 

Also, the fucker seems to have gotten a 18 rating.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I want I want it now


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Goddam, i tend to use steam so I get stuck with lame Blood Ravens (the meh of chapters). That said if it is like DoW2:retribution then you'll be able to buy the bonus items as DLC later.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

zomg I'm a sucker for collectors editions but I'm out of money... I do want this though. This or dark souls whenever it comes out ....


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

All the Brits out there, do you know what store will be doing the Black templars and SW Skins?


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was up for it, till I saw the $99 price tag.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Rathios1337 said:


> All the Brits out there, do you know what store will be doing the Black templars and SW Skins?


Gamestop. Its the same for all countries. If your country does not have gamestops, then you can prepare to pay for shipping. (except if there is free shipping...)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I want it, I've decided. Now I all I'm going to have to do is find some money.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

BBBBut there are no Gamestops in scotland (Or in the UK for that matter), the closest is in Ireland!


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

You guys might want to check this out :
http://www.destructoid.com/new-video-screens-for-warhammer-40-000-space-marine-201876.phtml

QFT : IT'S A BLOODFEST!


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Rathios1337 said:


> BBBBut there are no Gamestops in scotland (Or in the UK for that matter), the closest is in Ireland!


Game tends to get the pre-order bonuses that Gamestop gets - so go order at Game.

Gamestation might get it instead, actually, its one of the two...

Oh, and its £43 on amazon


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks, Ill preorder from gamestation and if game gets them Ill just go over and ask for one!


----------



## Jormungandr (May 11, 2011)

Rathios1337 said:


> Thanks, Ill preorder from gamestation and if game gets them Ill just go over and ask for one!


dont forget to sign up for their elite card, if you havent already!


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

Well, I am going to Best Buy.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Cannot decide if i want it to be honest.

You get some custom stuff, but at the end of the day it's just different colours. Meh.

It'll be double the price at least for what I would be getting it for otherwise, and will I really use/want that book? Again, meh.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Meh, the only thing that I want from all that is the Spave Wolves skins, but it isn't worth $40 more imo. The other stuff is nice too though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Buy it from GAME or Play.com - GAME for UK'ers gets BT/SW and the Golden Relic Bolter and Play.com gets IW/EC. If, for some retarded reason, you get it from Blockbuster, you get the Golden Relic Chainsword.

I'm guessing those are just skins, similar to the Golden Weapons of CoD-esque.

http://magicr.co.uk/wordpress/index...es-revealed-for-warhammer-40000-space-marine/


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

You don't need the collectors edition for those skins, just need to preorder the standard edition from whichever store that offers the item you want. Can't decide which one I want personally, but I'm getting this game despite my intense hatred of Space marines, so the fact that I'm buying a game called space marine is a miracle in itself.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I want it now damn it now


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> You don't need the collectors edition for those skins, just need to preorder the standard edition from whichever store that offers the item you want. Can't decide which one I want personally, but I'm getting this game despite my intense hatred of Space marines, so the fact that I'm buying a game called space marine is a miracle in itself.


Oh goodie, pre order it is!

As for the skin, I suggest you take the Chaos skins. What's more fun than fighting daemons dressed like one of their own?


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

It'll be available eventually for DLC on Xbox Live. Not worth an extra $40. 

Is that a termagaunt me sees on that cover art? Or a Squiggy?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

(looks at screen)
It gives us the PRECIOUS!
(starts smashing the keyboard as hard as possible)


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow....That video on Destructiod was crazy!!!:shok: Can't complain about the violence....no worries about it being rated anything less than "M":biggrin:

Chaos marines looked really good too. Counting down till August whenever......


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

THQ's site says it aint comin out til the end of the year


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I read early September release.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

yup says september something at kotaku


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

9th September.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah its sayes Sept 6th someware??? May preorder it just for the coloured weapons. Hopefully there will be a BA skin as DLC at some point.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Vaz, can US players pre-order from the UK site? I want me my SW skin.


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

The US preorder is up, I will be ordering it on friday  (Payday) WOO HOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## PandaPaws (Sep 23, 2008)

Been saving up my GAME Reward points for this...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Ah, preorders. The ultimate road to disappointment. I think consumers who frequently pre order games are the sole reason we get so many shitty games. You're essentially buying their marketing campaign. No amount of complaints you may have after you purchase it will be worth anyone's time. You've already waived your money.

My advice, see if the game is good first, look at reviews (not just the SCORE, READ them) and only that way can you tell if you will enjoy the game. For example, this game has been said to have a 13 hour single player campaign. That's not a lot. I bet many who are going to pre order haven't done the research to know this beforehand. When they've beat the game after barely a day they will feel cheated.

But I guess consumer is what consumer does.

And then there's the people who know all this, and say "but I don't mind spending early, I'm rich", well fuck you then, you're still the reason we get so many shitty games.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> For example, this game has been said to have a 13 hour single player campaign. That's not a lot. I bet many who are going to pre order haven't done the research to know this beforehand. When they've beat the game after barely a day they will feel cheated.


That is a lot for a action game of modern times. Twice as long as most other games on the highest difficulty.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Sons of Perturabo and Fulgrim will be mine! In addition to that awesome purity seal. Mixed messages huh?


Lord of the Night


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The pre-order multiplayer skins! Look in awe at them.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Ultra111 said:


> I was up for it, till I saw the $99 price tag.


I second that!! I know computer games are expensive, but still...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> I know computer games are expensive, but still...


It is a collectors edition, thus the high price tag.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

gen.ahab said:


> Vaz, can US players pre-order from the UK site? I want me my SW skin.


I'm guessing so. Aren't their other stores across the US as mentioned in the OP? Wouldn't that be easier?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I will wait till it drops in price,or can get it second hand, after all if its 13 hours of single player game time people will be trading it in the week after buying it.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I so, so want to play it but I think I have to agree with Bits here and wait till it drops a bit, or nick it off my brother if he buys it. but if someone told me I have to kill a million heretics and rebels to get this game free I would start putting fuel in my chainsword right now.


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

I feel like they missed out on a golden opportunity to do an LE mini to go with the game. That would have made the difference between me likely picking the game up at some point, and doing a definite preorder.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I just saw the collectors additon on BoW and really want to get it....just wish they had special Ultramarine skins or pre-heresy ones.

Doc


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Also, the fucker seems to have gotten a 18 rating.


Uh-oh. No. Nononononononononono. Please say it isn't so. I don't want to be forced to buy a gimped version of the game I've been waitiing so long to get.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

If all you have to do is run around hacking up Orks and Chaos Marines and Daemons, count me out. I like a little story and tactics in my games...


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Sooooooo....what about the Dark Angels? Are we gonna be stuck with the UM, SW and BT? Fuck that I'll get it from Best Buy.

IRON WITHIN!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Original Link said:


> The Emperor’s Elite Pack, only available at Gamestop, includes the unique *Space Wolves* and Black Templar chapter armor skins


^^

HOLY SHIT!

MINE!

And to think, I was going to get the regular PC version. Guess I'll have to _*gag*_ get a non-Steam game for the first time in years.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey i've got a great caption for this screen shot

View attachment 13201


"They Don't Need No Water Let The Mother Fuckers Burn"
"Burn You Green Mother Fuckers Burn". :laugh:

BTW i just relized that he is useing a Melta-Gun and i just soiled my self after seeing that.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I got it preordered a while ago. Waiting for it, TES: Skyrim and Mass effect 3.


----------



## sobespartan (Feb 11, 2011)

!! wow. . the FIRST time I am NOT pre-ordering from gamestop. . best buy here I come! hahaha

DOWN WITH THE FALSE EMPEROR!!

=P


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm a little annoyed to see Chaos Marines have once again been downgraded to 'slightly tougher mooks', even if they are EC. Not too interested in the special edition, although that IW skin looks very tempting... I wonder if your allies get similar treatment? I hope so.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Dammit, it looks great, but that SW skin is all wrong. Its a blood claw with a bolter :cray: :cray: :cray: oh well, i might just have to use my second favourite loyal chapter then, Black Templars, but if they had a WE skin, they would have my money in their pocket.

edit, btw what the fuck is this that he is holding? 
http://www.destructoid.com/elephant/photo-m.phtml?photo_key=181763&post_key=201876#prevnext
Is that a grenade launcher or something.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm excited if its better than the movie was


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> edit, btw what the fuck is this that he is holding?
> http://www.destructoid.com/elephant/photo-m.phtml?photo_key=181763&post_key=201876#prevnext
> Is that a grenade launcher or something.


Holy fuck! A woman in 40k!!? (Just fucking with yah) 

No idea, could very well be.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Yay more pre-order rubbish!

Will get it through steam as usual, having it pre-installed is reason enough to get it from them 

The collectors edition looks a bit weak aside from the art book, why can't they just put a bolter in there and be done with it.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have they released any screenshots with the other skins? (the small one doc linked on Page 4 is just that: Small)


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Another thread for this, no wonder the other was getting little attention 

Can't pre order from Steam at the moment btw. 

I can't tell whether Game.co.uk is screwing us over but there's three different things they are selling. The armour pack, the collectors edition and the game. The armour pack is as much as the game if not more so I don't know whether it's the game+ the armour pack, it makes no sense to me. 

Play.com has a golden chainsword as a bonus and Amazon has nothing. Where as Steam currently has Blood Ravens skin and a free game, but is only available to US.

Yet again UK is being screwed again.

This is the only Images I've found on the additional models, no Blood Raven one though.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Khargoth said:


> I'm a little annoyed to see Chaos Marines have once again been downgraded to 'slightly tougher mooks', even if they are EC. Not too interested in the special edition, although that IW skin looks very tempting... I wonder if your allies get similar treatment? I hope so.


The independent previews have suggested that they become threats, similar to bosses from say RPG's rather than "slightly tougher mooks".


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Are the bonus packs only available with the limited? I ordered the $60 version from gamestop to get the armor pack and I wish to know if I will get my SW armor.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Are the bonus packs only available with the limited? I ordered the $60 version from gamestop to get the armor pack and I wish to know if I will get my SW armor.


From what I understand the armour skins/packs only come with the Collectors Editions (or at least from where you Pre-Ordered it from).

If I had my druthers, I'd just order it from Steam (like normal), then pay for the DLC that let's me get all the digital goodies that we're all salivating over.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like it is available with the $60 versions, least from gamestop, anyway.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You get the skin pack regardless of the edition.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Doelago said:


> You get the skin pack regardless of the edition.


Unless you're in the UK.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, thats a shit ton of extra stuff... Black Templars? Yes please.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> Dammit, it looks great, but that SW skin is all wrong. Its a blood claw with a bolter :cray: :cray: :cray: oh well, i might just have to use my second favourite loyal chapter then, Black Templars, but if they had a WE skin, they would have my money in their pocket.


Dude, it is a SW. There is little to no difference in the armor of the two.

Yeah, paint might be a bit off, but I am sure there is an ability to modify it, and if not, it is still a might SW.


----------



## AzraelCorvus (May 13, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty excited for this. I was going to get it for Xbox, but the Blood Ravens skin via Steam definitely sold me on the PC version.

Knowledge is Power


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank all that is good and holy for there being a Black Templars skin.

No way I would soil my repuation as a scion of Sigismund by playing as a Wardmarine.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Scathainn said:


> Thank all that is good and holy for there being a Black Templars skin.
> 
> No way I would soil my repuation as a scion of Sigismund by playing as a Wardmarine.


These are just for the multiplayer. In the single player campaign, you have no choice but to submit to the Ward.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I wish there was a way to get all 4 skin packs. But i'm really happy that they gave the Space Wolves some love even if it is just a reskin.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't honestly get excited about any of the alternate skins. I hate giving WalMart money for any reason because they're pretty much the king of all evil, but of all the preorder choices, the better bolter sounds most appealing to me.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

gen.ahab said:


> Dude, it is a SW. There is little to no difference in the armor of the two.
> 
> Yeah, paint might be a bit off, but I am sure there is an ability to modify it, and if not, it is still a might SW.


I was just joking. I am just happy we have an SW skin, so i am not going to be a smurf running around. Anyway, the game looks good, but the collectors ed looks like a total rip-off, the only thing in it worth getting is the Art book.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Vaz said:


> The independent previews have suggested that they become threats, similar to bosses from say RPG's rather than "slightly tougher mooks".


And yet in that Dtoid video I see the player gun one down with a bolter and immediately decapitate another with his chainsword. This was a quote I pulled from an interview:
_*Dtoid:* Relic expressed concern before that having Chaos Marines as enemies would be problematic, due to their power being on par with an average Space Marine (thus it would be unbelievable to have them mowed down like disposable enemies). How is Relic dealing with this issue? Will the Chaos Marines be sporadic, almost boss-like enemies a'la the __Fire Warrior_ game, or will we be suspending our disbelief and cutting them down in bloody swathes?
_*RVP: *While Orks attack in brutal and animalistic hordes, Chaos is a much more devious enemy, with the Chaos Space Marines being lethal in small numbers. But, we’re not trying to create a 1:1 threat relationship between the Chaos Space Marine and Captain Titus, who is, after all, an Ultramarines Captain and an especially powerful fighter by any standard. But while Titus can fight 30+ Orks at once, fighting 2 or 3 Chaos Space Marines presents a serious challenge. Then when you layer in Chaos fodder and ranged specialist units in there, the game definitely becomes challenging in whole new ways._

From what I could see they could do with being a touch more dangerous, and hopefully are a more rare occurance; there's some very juicy images of Traitor Guard, Rogue Psykers and Bloodletters out there (all of which are of the very delicious Forge World style)



mcmuffin said:


> Dammit, it looks great, but that SW skin is all wrong. Its a blood claw with a bolter :cray: :cray: :cray: oh well, i might just have to use my second favourite loyal chapter then, Black Templars, but if they had a WE skin, they would have my money in their pocket.
> 
> edit, btw what the fuck is this that he is holding?
> http://www.destructoid.com/elephant/photo-m.phtml?photo_key=181763&post_key=201876#prevnext
> Is that a grenade launcher or something.


You do know that a single button toggles him to a pistol and chainsword? That would make a very interesting game, use the blood claw skin and stick with melee weapons.

Regarding the weird weapon, apparantly it's a grenade launcher from 40k lore. IIRC marines could take automatic grenade launchers way back in 2nd Ed.


----------

